
Long-Term Consequences of Coronavirus - lioeters
http://peterturchin.com/cliodynamica/long-term-consequences-of-coronavirus/
======
lioeters
For context, about the author:

> Peter Turchin is a Russian-American scientist, specializing in cultural
> evolution and cliodynamics — mathematical modeling and statistical analysis
> of the dynamics of historical societies.

> He is a professor at the University of Connecticut in the Department of
> Ecology and Evolutionary Biology as well as in the Department of
> Anthropology and in the Department of Mathematics.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Turchin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Turchin)

\---

Introduction to his latest book, published 2017:

Ages of Discord: A Structural-Demographic Analysis of American Society

[http://peterturchin.com/ages-of-discord/](http://peterturchin.com/ages-of-
discord/)

